# MI auction this weekend



## Mazzy (Dec 16, 2006)

Anyone going to the Michigan Cichlid Assoc. auction this weekend?? Just curious. I'd like to but I don't know about the drive - 2+ hours for me...


----------



## sonofbreeder (Jul 17, 2005)

theres also a gcca auction this weekend


----------

